# ARWall statt Greenscreen: AMD zeigt Technik mit Threadripper und Radeons Pro



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *ARWall statt Greenscreen: AMD zeigt Technik mit Threadripper und Radeons Pro*

						ARWall ersetzt den Greenscreen durch eine Wand, auf der die eigentlich später einzufügenden Inhalte in Echtzeit abgespielt werden. Wie die Technik funktioniert, hat AMD nun anhand eines Systems veranschaulicht, das die virtuelle Umgebung mit Threadripper und zwei Radeons Pro rendert. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *ARWall statt Greenscreen: AMD zeigt Technik mit Threadripper und Radeons Pro*


----------



## XD-User (27. Mai 2018)

Also das sieht ja mal sehr interessant aus, habe ich noch nie von gehört 

Interessanter Geschäftszweig von AMD und dem Start-Up


----------



## drstoecker (27. Mai 2018)

Klingt für mich auch sehr interessant, mal sehen ob es für die Filmindustrie eine Alternative ist. Für amd wäre es wünschenswert.


----------



## Bevier (27. Mai 2018)

Die Technik beruht nicht auf AMD, eine Umsetzung mit Intel und nVidia wäre auch möglich, nur vermutlich sehr viel teurer. Die Idee selbst ist aber auf jeden Fall genial, kann der Schauspieler gezielt auf die computergenerierten Szenen reagieren, was viel Nachbearbeitung vor einem Greenscreen erspart.


----------



## BenGun_ (27. Mai 2018)

Geht da nicht die Tiefe verloren wenn man Schauspieler filmt die vor einer Leinwand spielen? Die können sich dann ja nur Seitwärts bewegen und nicht in die Szene rein.


----------



## LifestylerAut (27. Mai 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Klingt für mich auch sehr interessant, mal sehen ob es für die Filmindustrie eine Alternative ist. Für amd wäre es wünschenswert.



Das ist definitiv eine Alternative und wird, -je nach Budget- mit Sicherheit bald nach offizieller Fertigstellung in den nächsten Produktionen zu finden sein; erspart es doch einen nicht unerdenklichen Aufwand der Postproduktion . Einmal abgesehen davon, dass es dem Schauspieler ermöglicht, mehr in seine virtuelle Umwelt/Set "einzutauchen" respektive zu "interagieren"
Ich bin gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung!


----------



## INU.ID (27. Mai 2018)

Hm, vielleicht irre ich mich, aber eine Leinwand mit Bewegungserkennung (quasi als "Touchfeld") gibt es doch schon länger, oder nicht? Oder was verstehe ich hier gerade nicht?


----------



## Gast201808102 (27. Mai 2018)

Hmmm, Tagesschau? 



> Sämtliche Informationsgrafiken bilden sich real  im Studio auf einer halbrunden cirka 17 Meter langen Medienwand ab. Das  Grafiksystem muss Verzerrungen, die durch die verschiedenen  Perspektiven, Kameraeinstellungen und auch Kamerabewegungen entstehen,  in Echtzeit korrigieren, um das Kamerabild immer korrekt darzustellen.  Das stellt hohe Anforderungen an die Technik und die Programmierung  dieses Grafiksystems.
> Um den Nutzern eine einfache und sichere  Bedienung zu ermöglichen, sieht die Konzeption einen hohen Automations-  und Vernetzungsgrad des Grafiksystems mit anderen Systemen im Studio  (zum Beispiel den Kameras) vor. Insgesamt handelt es sich um ein  neuartiges Konzept, das der Hersteller erstmalig ausgeliefert hat. Diese  Aufgabe hat sich für die externe Firma und den NDR im ersten Schritt  als komplexer als erwartet erwiesen.



 Fragen und Antworten: Ein neues Studio fur die Tagesschau | tagesschau.de

[edit: recht lesenswerter artikel!]


... inso_fern: gute idee, das zu pushen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Mai 2018)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Geht da nicht die Tiefe verloren wenn man Schauspieler filmt die vor einer Leinwand spielen? Die können sich dann ja nur Seitwärts bewegen und nicht in die Szene rein.



Sie können sich genauso wie bisher auf den (nicht-)Green-Screen zu und davon weg bewegen, wie bisher. Allerdings dürfte es nicht mehr möglich sein, Attrappen in der Ebene der Schauspieler zu verwenden. Bislang können diese mit ebenfalls grünen Platzhaltern interagieren, die dann in Postproduction gegen das gewünschte virtuelle Objekt getauscht werden. Auf derartige Nachbearbeitung will ARWall verzichten – und muss es vermutlich auch dauerhaft, da im aufgenommenen Material keine eindeutige farbliche Trennung von Darsteller und zu ersetzendem Hintergrund mehr möglich ist. Selbst mit Vordergrundeffekten muss man gegebenenfalls vorsichtig sein, da die Position des Schauspielers schlechter zu erkennen ist.

Berücksichtigt man zusätzlich noch die Einschränkung auf in Echtzeit renderbare Hintergründe, die zum Drehzeitpunkt auch fertig designed sein müssen, sollte sich AMD vielleicht weniger in Hollywood und eher bei Fernseh-, insbesondere bei Nachrichtenproduzenten umhören. Für virtuelle Studioeinrichtungen erscheint die Technik angemessen.

_Edit: ReDD_1973 und die ARD hatten offenbar ähnliche Gedanken_


----------



## Bevier (27. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sie können sich genauso wie bisher auf den (nicht-)Green-Screen zu und davon weg bewegen, wie bisher. Allerdings dürfte es nicht mehr möglich sein, Attrappen in der Ebene der Schauspieler zu verwenden. Bislang können diese mit ebenfalls grünen Platzhaltern interagieren, die dann in Postproduction gegen das gewünschte virtuelle Objekt getauscht werden. Auf derartige Nachbearbeitung will ARWall verzichten – und muss es vermutlich auch dauerhaft, da im aufgenommenen Material keine eindeutige farbliche Trennung von Darsteller und zu ersetzendem Hintergrund mehr möglich ist. Selbst mit Vordergrundeffekten muss man gegebenenfalls vorsichtig sein, da die Position des Schauspielers schlechter zu erkennen ist.
> 
> Berücksichtigt man zusätzlich noch die Einschränkung auf in Echtzeit renderbare Hintergründe, die zum Drehzeitpunkt auch fertig designed sein müssen, sollte sich AMD vielleicht weniger in Hollywood und eher bei Fernseh-, insbesondere bei Nachrichtenproduzenten umhören. Für virtuelle Studioeinrichtungen erscheint die Technik angemessen.
> 
> _Edit: ReDD_1973 und die ARD hatten offenbar ähnliche Gedanken_



Das Problem ließe sich aber leicht umgehen, indem man beide Techniken vereint. Die Assets im Hintergrund könnten für die Aufnahme in grün gehalten werden, die Darsteller punktgenau davor (re)agieren und das vorbereitete Bild danach in richtiger Farbe hinterlegt werden. Wäre zwar etwas mehr Aufwand aber im Vergleich zum bisherigen Vorgehen ein gewaltiger Fortschritt.


----------



## Zero-11 (27. Mai 2018)

Der NASA und SpaceX laufen schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2018)

Die Idee ist ja ganz nett. Aber die Unreal 4 Engine Grafiken sind nicht wirklich mit aufwändigen Film CGIs zu vergleichen. Da rechnen ja ganze Farmen mit Workstations monatelang für.
Aber vielleicht sind die Grafikkarten ja mal in 5-10 Jahren soweit das in Echtzeit darzustellen.


----------



## LifestylerAut (27. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sie können sich genauso wie bisher auf den (nicht-)Green-Screen zu und davon weg bewegen, wie bisher. Allerdings dürfte es nicht mehr möglich sein, Attrappen in der Ebene der Schauspieler zu verwenden. Bislang können diese mit ebenfalls grünen Platzhaltern interagieren, die dann in Postproduction gegen das gewünschte virtuelle Objekt getauscht werden. Auf derartige Nachbearbeitung will ARWall verzichten – und muss es vermutlich auch dauerhaft, da im aufgenommenen Material keine eindeutige farbliche Trennung von Darsteller und zu ersetzendem Hintergrund mehr möglich ist. Selbst mit Vordergrundeffekten muss man gegebenenfalls vorsichtig sein, da die Position des Schauspielers schlechter zu erkennen ist.
> 
> Berücksichtigt man zusätzlich noch die Einschränkung auf in Echtzeit renderbare Hintergründe, die zum Drehzeitpunkt auch fertig designed sein müssen, sollte sich AMD vielleicht weniger in Hollywood und eher bei Fernseh-, insbesondere bei Nachrichtenproduzenten umhören. Für virtuelle Studioeinrichtungen erscheint die Technik angemessen.
> 
> _Edit: ReDD_1973 und die ARD hatten offenbar ähnliche Gedanken_



Was Du hier aber vergisst ist die Tatsache, dass diese Technik mit anderen Techniken, wie z.B. Green Screen etc, kombiniert werden kann. 
Objekte können via Green Screen ebenso unsichtbar gemacht und später -durch entsprechende Composings -ersetz werden. 
Es ist eine zusätzliche Ebene, ein weiteres Werkzeug.

Was die (momentan) angedachte bzw. verwendete Engine betrifft, ist diese durchaus in der Lage, filmkompatible Effekte und Szenen darzustellen; es ist alles eine Frage des Budget und des schlussendlich möglichen Outputs.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2018)

Sollte auch für den Wetterbericht funktionieren.


----------



## Zwiebo (27. Mai 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Was Du hier aber vergisst ist die Tatsache, dass diese Technik mit anderen Techniken, wie z.B. Green Screen etc, kombiniert werden kann.
> Objekte können via Green Screen ebenso unsichtbar gemacht und später -durch entsprechende Composings -ersetz werden.
> Es ist eine zusätzliche Ebene, ein weiteres Werkzeug.
> 
> Was die (momentan) angedachte bzw. verwendete Engine betrifft, ist diese durchaus in der Lage, filmkompatible Effekte und Szenen darzustellen; es ist alles eine Frage des Budget und des schlussendlich möglichen Outputs.



Würde man nicht Probleme bekommen, wenn Sachen auf dem ARWall in der selben Farbe wären, wie der Greenscreen bzw Objekte die aus dem Bild verschwinden sollen? Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, deswegen nur interessehalber


----------



## Don Dogma (28. Mai 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Was Du hier aber vergisst ist die Tatsache, dass diese Technik mit anderen Techniken, wie z.B. Green Screen etc, kombiniert werden kann.
> Objekte können via Green Screen ebenso unsichtbar gemacht und später -durch entsprechende Composings -ersetz werden.
> Es ist eine zusätzliche Ebene, ein weiteres Werkzeug.



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie du das meinst. Das würde nur funktionieren,  wenn der Dummy kongruent zum gewünschten Objekt wäre. Dann kann man auch gleich das Objekt bauen oder nich?


----------



## yingtao (28. Mai 2018)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> Würde man nicht Probleme bekommen, wenn Sachen auf dem ARWall in der selben Farbe wären, wie der Greenscreen bzw Objekte die aus dem Bild verschwinden sollen? Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, deswegen nur interessehalber



Kommt ganz darauf an wie viel Aufwand man betreiben möchte. Man kann in der Post-Production auch pxeilgenau Bereiche definieren die man dann ersetzt. Ich sehe die Technik eher skeptisch, da so aufwändiges CGI wie es in Hollywood üblich ist nicht in Echtzeit berechnet werden kann und viele Vorteile von Greenscreens nicht ersetzt werden können. Man muss sich nur mal Making Ofs von z.B. den Herr der Ringe Filmen oder dem Warcraft Film angucken. Teilweise wurden dort Greenscreens aufgebaut die 10x15m groß sind oder komplette Landschaften als Greenscreen gebaut. Für kleinere Produktionen ist es sicherlich eine Alternative zum Greenscreen und für Schauspieler auch angenehmer, wenn sie sehen wie die Szene wirklich ausschaut.



Don Dogma schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie du das meinst. Das würde nur funktionieren,  wenn der Dummy kongruent zum gewünschten Objekt wäre. Dann kann man auch gleich das Objekt bauen oder nich?



Was er wahrscheinlich meint ist das man die ARWall für den Hintergrund nimmt und das ganze dann mit Greenscreen Objekten kombiniert wie z.B. Schauspieler die nachträglich per CGI ersetzt werden oder aber andere Objekte. Ob es sich rechnet ein Objekt per Greenscreen auszutauschen oder direkt zu bauen muss man von Objekt zu Objekt entscheiden. Nimmt man z.B. ein Haus an das sich ein Schauspieler anlehnen soll reicht es beim Greenscreen einfach eine Kiste oder so mit grünem Stoff zu beziehen. Alternativ müsste man das Stückchen Wand wirklich bauen und gucken das die Beleuchtung stimmt um dann auf die Nachbearbeitung verzichten zu können.


----------



## Don Dogma (28. Mai 2018)

Jo aber soweit ich dieses System verstanden habe, hängst du dann mit dem Umriss auf der Wall fest, sobald du das Grün keyst. Nix mit Alpha-Channel.
Das macht doch nur Sinn, wenn ein spezielles Kamera-System integriert wird, sodass Umrisse getrackt und die Wall entsprechend gemappt werden kann (was es auch schon gibt), ansonsten kann das ja jeder stinknormale Medienserver mit gecaptureter Cam live auf Beamer oder LED oder sonstwas. Im Moment sehe ich da überhaupt kein Vorteil gegenüber einem GreenScreen. Im Gegenteil, ein GreenScreen, entsprechende Beleuchtung und ein kleiner Medienserver wie Isadora o.ä.  ist für ein kleines (TV-)Studio definitiv günstiger als so ein Teil. Und wie schon gesagt wurde, wird das nie an die Quali eines richtigen Filmstudios herankommen, außerdem lebt die Postproduktion doch von Veränderungen, die man damit nicht mehr machen kann. Ich schließe aber ein Verständnisproblem  meinerseits bzgl dieses System ganz bestimmt nicht aus. Gestern wars  spät, heute früh und ich  darf kein Kaffee mehr


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Mai 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Was Du hier aber vergisst ist die Tatsache, dass diese Technik mit anderen Techniken, wie z.B. Green Screen etc, kombiniert werden kann.
> Objekte können via Green Screen ebenso unsichtbar gemacht und später -durch entsprechende Composings -ersetz werden.
> Es ist eine zusätzliche Ebene, ein weiteres Werkzeug.
> 
> Was die (momentan) angedachte bzw. verwendete Engine betrifft, ist diese durchaus in der Lage, filmkompatible Effekte und Szenen darzustellen; es ist alles eine Frage des Budget und des schlussendlich möglichen Outputs.



Eine Kombinationsmöglichkeit halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Greenscreen basiert darauf den gesamten Hintergrund anhand einer spezifischen Farbe erkennbar zu machen – ARWall will den gesamten Hintergrund mit dynamischem Bildinhalt füllen. Außerdem liegt der Hauptvorteil von ARWall nicht in der Schauspieler-Interaktion (diese gucken ohnehin selten von der Kamera weg auf die AR-Wand), sondern in der direkten Aufzeichnung der fertigen Szene explizit ohne Nachbearbeitungsbedarf.


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2018)

Hey, daw wird die Produktionskosten drastisch senken. Für viele gute Projekte der Pornoindustrie.


----------

